# Hello from Italy!



## Nevermeister (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi to all! I'm Mauro from Italy, i found this awesome forum while i was searching for informations about sample libraries. This forum is fantastic. I'm here to learn and i'm sure that the awesome community here will help me. 

P.s. Sorry for my english. :D


----------



## micrologus (Jul 23, 2018)

Welcome Mauro! This forum is really great!
Benvenuto!
Matteo


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 10, 2018)

Nevermeister said:


> Hi to all! I'm Mauro from Italy, i found this awesome forum while i was searching for informations about sample libraries. This forum is fantastic. I'm here to learn and i'm sure that the awesome community here will help me.
> 
> P.s. Sorry for my english. :D



It's a pleasure to see other italians here!!

Ciao Mauro. Benvenuto!

Daniele


----------



## imagegod (Aug 10, 2018)

No need to apologize...Italian is a beautiful language!

I wish I spoke Italian for Nessun Dorma alone...Ciao!


----------

